# Most expensive fish bought.



## Shaggy

What was your most expensive fish that you have bought so far. 

Mine was like a $25 fish, forgot what it was because it was way back when I first started.


----------



## Orbital

My Synodontis Angelicus were $18 each, and I got a adult Sci. Fryeri that was either $20 or $25. He was really nice though.


----------



## Shaggy

Was? Did he die?


----------



## Osiris

I have spent $25 most on fish, until my tank is ready for lionfish then be more like $50-60 lol. 

But usually spend $150-$300 on lots of fish at one time when buying. Usually spend $20-25 per fish when dealing with local breeders.


----------



## Lydia

ummm....a big whopping 5 dollars....im probably going to buy a 7 or a 10 dollar fish soon though....im a big spender, lol


----------



## Beerleader

I have 10 discus and paid $150 for almost all. 2 of them were $100.00 but all the rest were at least $150.00 and 2 above that. But thats the price you pay for those fish I guess, at least for really nice ones.


----------



## Orbital

Shaggy said:


> Was? Did he die?


Yep. :-( I have some smaller Fryeri now, but he was a nice large male around 6-7".


----------



## Guest

um...70 for a flame hawkfish (sw)
that's the most i spent on one fish


----------



## fishfreaks

50 bucks, and that was for a royal pleco


----------



## Lexus

Probably $8.99


----------



## blor

$4.99 for a clown loach


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Black Ghost Knife $5 (awsome blor... for that I can buy a clown loach  jk)


----------



## MiSo

9.99 for a clown pleco


----------



## Mr Aquarium

11 bucks for a dragon fish about 90, of course i have no idea they was brackish....
today, up around 5-6 bucks, but got i hate paying more then 4 dollars for a fish..


----------



## Fishfirst

70 bucks for my christmas wrasse... but with my employee discount it was only 45


----------



## Damon

When I strated breeding show quality bettas, I bought one for $65.00. Won't mention where I got it from. (Some may know)


----------



## Cichlid Man

£37.50 on an alligator gar.


----------



## baby~doll

mine was probably around 10 dollars, i think oscars are about $8, and i have three ((but i got two for the price of one cuz the store owner is creepy and flirts with me)) oh wait... i used to have a redtail cat, he costed $60


----------



## fish_doc

I saw a plain oscar today at the store. Other than being large there was nothing special about it. Except they were asking $40 for it. Ouch.


----------



## fishfreaks

today i saw 2 gold severums for 50 bucks. they were beautiful!! btw how much do you guys pay for bettas?

edit- ill tell you my reason later


----------



## baby~doll

fishfreaks said:


> today i saw 2 gold severums for 50 bucks. they were beautiful!! btw how much do you guys pay for bettas?
> 
> edit- ill tell you my reason later


i think averaged... about 3 dollars


----------



## Lydia

Baby_Baby said:


> woah! ya the guys at petco are always flirting with me and offering me jobs. its hilarious.


lol yah i know what you mean


----------



## flynngriff

This should be divided into Saltwater and Freshwater cause the price difference is so huge...

$45 Red Tailed Sternella pleco.

Personally, I like to see how _little _I can pay for fish... One of my hobbies to to go to the lfs's and see what they have that they can't identify cause somebody traded it in. I got my Polypterus delhezi for $15... They thought it was a sleeper goby!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yeah! I'm always looking for deals at the lfs. Once I got a baby discus for £3.50 because the shop thought it was a severum!


----------



## fishboy

$8 gourami. Although some day i hope to get a african lungfish when i get the money and room to support one


----------



## fishfreaks

i was asking because my one lfs was asking $8 for one. i was like what??


----------



## Lydia

fishfreaks said:


> i was asking because my one lfs was asking $8 for one. i was like what??



whoa thats alot! ive paid 4 bucks at the most


----------



## fishfreaks

i know lydia tell me about it.


----------



## Beerleader

Cichlid Man said:


> Yeah! I'm always looking for deals at the lfs. Once I got a baby discus for £3.50 because the shop thought it was a severum!


Wow that is pretty good considering I haven't gotten one under 100. I have almost ordered one but it was 35ish and with shipping and all it was still up there. Plus the fish breeder that i get mine from have GREAT fish and I like seeing what I'm getting from more than a pic, only reason I haven't ordered. But only one place sells them here and thats him so I gotta suffer the steep prices. I did see 2 at incredipet once but they weren't very good looking fish to be honest but they were only 30 bucks also.


----------



## Beerleader

Baby_Baby said:


> they don't sell discus here at my lfs. i wish they did, though. they're awful purty.


Yeah a lot of them don't it seems! I just came across this tiny little fish store in my city. He sells lots of exotics, beautiful cichlids, GREAT saltwaters, and beautiful plants and driftwoods. Glad I found his place. He's a little steep but he does have quality stock, so I guess its worth it. Worst thing is for a long time he really got on my nerves, he thinks he's the bomb because he has a masters in biology/marine bio. Well I have a Bachelors in it, and he tried to talk to me like I was stupid until he got to know me, and realized we spend lots of money there. Once he told me to add sodium bicarbonate to a tank because my eel got out and dried up a bit, I said ok, then he had the nerve to ask, do you know what that is? I thought you jerk! If you thought I didn't then why not just say baking soda in the first place hehe


----------



## Beerleader

Yeah same here I notice, one of our favs is going out of business in a few days. It bites too because thats who we buy our RO water from. Now we gotta go to the jerks place hehe. I guess when we move we need to invest in our own. It'll sure beat lugging buckets of water across town.


----------



## Lydia

lol. the guy probably was showing off when he said sodium bicarbonate and was waiting for you to ask him what it was...then you didnt so that he wanted to make sure you knewwhat it was, lol


----------



## Beerleader

Yeah I know what a dork lol


----------



## blor

$7.99 for a singapore flower shrimp (and that's with 20% off coupon)


----------



## (RC)

I've paid $350.00 for a pair of adult discus.


RC


----------



## Cichlid Man

Crazy! What type?


----------



## wrasser

$110.00 for a clown trigger, $96.00 for a harlequin tusk, $60.00 purple tang, $40.00 sailfin tang, blue hippo tang, pink tail trigger, small blue face trigger, $30.00 for a bi-colr angle, coral bueaty angle, chilsetooth wrasse, $25.00 odomus trigger, bi-color blenny, dragon wrasse, queen blenny, forimoson coris wrasse, $15.00 red coris wrasse, six-line wrasse, bullet goby, $10.00 2 yellow coris wrasse, neon goby,Free red cardinal fish and a dawrf loin fish. All living very happy and heathy together in a 150gal.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow, sounds amazing wrasser :-D


----------



## Lydia

sounds awesome wrassar....except when I first read your post I thought you said "All living very happy and healthy together in a 15 gallon." I just about flipped, lol.


----------



## euRasian32

Recently, 35 for a 5inch jardini (40 to ship)

Back in the day, the most i spent locally was 6 bucks for a buttikoferi (bought 6)

Then I would go to TFP in Lancaster PA, they had 50% off fish during the weekends. Got redbelly pirahna for 2.50; a red tail cat (3inch) for 12.50; Lyretail cichlids for 3; and whiptail shovelnose sturgeon for 20.


----------



## Guppy123

Yeah, i'd say $4.99 for a flounder


----------



## mlefev

Lol all my fish were $4 or less...more around the $2 range.


----------



## steve

I spent 44.99 on a 3" Frontosa Cichlid.


----------



## Niki2105

I think my most expensive fish i ever got was a female betta that cost me 7.99 lol but right now the most expensive fish i have is probally my White male Betta that cost me 5.99 lol im not a big spender. Most of my goldfish were under 4 dollars with tax lol.


----------



## batray girl

My gar was $12.99 & my black ghost was about the same. Fortunatley they've outlived several tankfuls of other fish, so to me they were worth every cent.


----------



## wrasser

sea anomone- $60.00 (4 my 55 gal.)


----------



## jarrett

$50 each for a sturgeon, florida gar, arrowana ive seen a 50,000$ arrowana


----------



## shade2dope

$30 for a ruby green


----------



## FishHead

i think 8.99 for me as well. The fish is an angelicus pim catfish.


----------



## guppyart

no offence but the last post in this thread was from 2005 thats insane a large number of the people who posted in this thread don't visit here anymore so if possible try not to drag up ancient long dead threads.

it makes you look like a spammer


----------



## s13

$40 for peac0ck $30 for p. ciliata <3 mantis


----------



## dolifisis

$25 for Ruby Red Pencil fish


----------



## Guest

7.99 for a pearl gourami...lol

once my 40 gets up, it'll be alot more than that...lol


----------



## FishHead

Just spent 30 or so dollars last night.

I picked up a Colombian Rainbow and 4 more panda cories Pics will be posted soon.


----------



## Guest

Baby_Baby said:


> *ITS COOL TO IGNORE PEOPLE YOU GUYS SO JUST KEEP POSTING, IT MAKES YOU LOOK REALLY GOOD TO THE OTHER MEMBERS.*
> *RESPECTFUL, TOO!*


To be honest, I really don't see the issue with posting in this thread. Yes, its an old thread but its not as if they are trying to offer help in a very outdated thread...this type of thread is more everlasting; its just for fun.
I don't really see the harm in it.


----------



## kbjunior8

i spent 6 dollars on a crowntail betta


----------



## Kyoberr

Probably the most expensive fish I ever bought was a common plecostemous, which isn't saying much


----------



## fish4berly

my most expensive fish was a roseline shark and he was 40 bucks and i've got 3 glofish that were 15 a piece but thats it so far, when i get the 90 gallon that may change :-|


----------



## flamingo

80$ for stingray.
75+ for each seahorse.
In a car 9 hours in a traffic jam= priceless.


----------



## Chaos553

$15 for a blue jack dempsey =P


----------



## Dr_House

Scuba Kid said:


> To be honest, I really don't see the issue with posting in this thread. Yes, its an old thread but its not as if they are trying to offer help in a very outdated thread...this type of thread is more everlasting; its just for fun.
> I don't really see the harm in it.


I was thinking the same thing, myself. 

Most expensive fish I've ever purchased was a Powder Blue Tang for $60. I won't be doing that again anytime soon. My most expensive fish now is a $10 Oscar.


----------



## ikermalli

8.99 on my CT Betta lol I spend like I'm bill gates haha just joking


----------



## ikermalli

correction, I spent 51.96 for 4 julii cories


----------



## neilfishguy

10 buck dwarf precox rainbow


----------



## Ice Prince

the most ive ever spent on a fish was a $2 molly. lol. what was great about it is it gave birth the day i got it, and it just happened to be my b-day.


----------

